

Vessel launches mobile A/B testing platform after 10 million SDK installs - kodeshpa
https://www.vessel.io

======
kodeshpa
Checkout documentation on [http://docs.vessel.io](http://docs.vessel.io) ,
hope you will find it useful. Let us know if you need anything else.

------
satjot
This looks like one of the most well done a/b tests

~~~
devd
Thanks!

------
andalinmicphew
nice! a/b testing without needing to redeploy.

------
Super_luigi
cool - and iOS ready

